# any such thing as a permanent ammonia/nitrate meter?



## doraslilhitman (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey is there any such product that will give you permanent ammonia/nitrate readings like a thermometer would? there are some products at petco for sale that are like meters for ammonia but only last a few weeks and are costly. It doesn't even need to be a pet product, if someone can refer me to a digital piece of equipment that can measure ammonia and nitrates that would be great.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

Nitrate Monitor: Electronic nitrate monitor: Pinpoint Nitrate Monitor here ya go, let me know how it works cause for $250 im sure Ill never buy one.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

doraslilhitman said:


> Hey is there any such product that will give you permanent ammonia/nitrate readings like a thermometer would? there are some products at petco for sale that are like meters for ammonia but only last a few weeks and are costly. It doesn't even need to be a pet product, if someone can refer me to a digital piece of equipment that can measure ammonia and nitrates that would be great.


I do not believe you will find a product that will sit on top of your fish tank displaying your ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates 24/7 without having to replace something. You may find products like this, but I'm almost positive you will have to continually buy replacement "test chemicals, etc".


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

The electronic monitors are the only "permanent" monitors I know of, and even they need batteries and calibration from time to time.


----------

